# Will BootManager recognize Windows?



## penguinhead (May 31, 2009)

This time, I am installing FreeBSD dual booting with Windows. I dont want to go on removing the boot manager later by foormatting MBR as ii will require re construction of partition table and that causes gradual decay of Hard Drive. When I install BSD, will the boot loader automatically recognize Windows? Or will I have to add Win to it again later on?


----------



## Beastie (May 31, 2009)

penguinhead said:
			
		

> This time, I am installing FreeBSD dual booting with Windows. I dont want to go on removing the boot manager later by foormatting MBR as ii will require re construction of partition table


Backup your MBR first! MS-DOS and Windows MBR entries may sometimes have weird C/H/S values and it seems sysinstall or fdisk try to correct them for some reason.
So again, backup your MBR. It'll save some headaches.




			
				penguinhead said:
			
		

> and that causes gradual decay of Hard Drive.


The MBR is just 1 sector and writing it one extra time does not really hurt your HDD so much.




			
				penguinhead said:
			
		

> When I install BSD, will the boot loader automatically recognize Windows? Or will I have to add Win to it again later on?


It fits entirely in the MBR and automatically recognizes DOS/Win partitions.


----------



## penguinhead (May 31, 2009)

When I install Ubuntu, Windows is automatically added to my GRUB list. Will the same be done when I install FreeBSD? Or will I need to edit a file, if so, which one? And how?


----------



## ale (May 31, 2009)

FreeBSD doesn't use grub, but you can install it from ports.
Adding windows to grub is not that difficult.


----------



## fronclynne (May 31, 2009)

*I'm sorry, I meant a bass-fishing boat from BASS PRO SHOPS!*



			
				penguinhead said:
			
		

> When I install Ubuntu, Windows is automatically added to my GRUB list. Will the same be done when I install FreeBSD? Or will I need to edit a file, if so, which one? And how?


If you already use GRUB in the MBR, you'll have to edit your .conf file in your linux slice (or maybe ubunutu does some weirdness and automagically adds it).

The more I think about what you _might_ have I suspect you ought to be more clear about what you are currently using and how it is set up:

Are you already dual-booting linux & windows?
Is FreeBSD going on the same machine in addition or is it replacing one of those?
Are you going to keep using the same boot loader, or do you intend to use something else?
Is an unbultu a rowboat with tractor tires?


----------



## tangram (Jun 1, 2009)

penguinhead said:
			
		

> When I install Ubuntu, Windows is automatically added to my GRUB list. Will the same be done when I install FreeBSD? Or will I need to edit a file, if so, which one? And how?



Assuming you have on the 1st primary partition Windows, Ubuntu on the 2nd and FreeBSD on the 3rd and you're using Ubuntu's Grub you could edit menu.lst and add the following lines:


```
title           FreeBSD 7.2
root            (hd0,2,a)
kernel          /boot/loader
savedefault
boot
```

Modify according to your setup.

Another example: 2 HDDs, HDD#1 has Linux and HDD#2 has FreeBSD on the 2nd primary partition. Using Linux's Grub you could boot FreeBSD with the following entry in menu.lst:


```
title           FreeBSD 7.2
root            (hd1,1,a)
kernel          /boot/loader
savedefault
boot
```


----------

